# Lunker Bass Trail on Lake Allatoona



## demosh552 (Aug 27, 2015)

Well it's that time of year again and we are ready to start our new season for 2015-2016. Here is the information needed. Hope to see you there!

Where:Galt's Ferry Landing
Time: Safelight to 3Pm
Cost: $50 per boat plus $10 Big Fish (pay at ramp)
Payback: 1 in 5 boats with $10 per entry going to classic fund at the end of the year
Point system: determined by weight (Lbs. & Ozs)
Standard rules apply: Spotted Bass and Largemouths 12 inch length limit,.25 lb penalty for dead fish, disqualification if you are late

Payback example: (1 in 5 boats based on 20 boat field)
1st Place           $400.00
2nd Place          $200.00
3rd Place           $125.00
4th Place           $ 75.00
Big Fish              optional????
Total Moneys Collected (20 boats)     $1000.00
Classic Fund                                          -     200.00
Tournament Payout                               $ 800.00

Top 10 point leaders qualify to fish the classic with no entry fee. If you fish 9 out of 10 tournaments you may fish the classic with an entry fee of $100.00.

                                      2015/2016 Schedule

Oct. 3 , 2015                                                                                 Oct 24, 2015                                                                          Nov. 7, 2015                                                                          Dec. 5, 2015                                                                            Dec 19, 2015                                                                           Jan 2, 2016                                                                            Feb. 20, 2016                                                                        Mar. 19, 2016                                                                        April 2, 2016                                                                             May 7, 2016                                                                                                         Classic will be May 21 or 28th (TBA)

For question please feel free to contact director Bill Mosher at (706)409-2730.

"Come follow me" Jesus said " and I will make you fishers of men". God Bless


----------



## Seansanford (Aug 30, 2015)

Is it a two man team or just one person per boat.


----------



## warrior21 (Sep 25, 2015)

Seansanford said:


> Is it a two man team or just one person per boat.



Team trail but you can fish by yourself for the same entry fee.


----------



## demosh552 (Sep 29, 2015)

If you are talking about Lunker Bass Trail it is a two person tournament. You can fish by yourself for full price entry. I have a man who is looking for a person to fish with if you need someone. If you have any further questions please call me (706)409-2730. Come join us!


----------



## demosh552 (Sep 29, 2015)

*Lunker Bass Trail on Allatoona*

Non Boater needed to fish with Boater. Please call Bill at 706)409-2730


----------



## 33788 (Sep 30, 2015)

Tempting and so close to home.  Sadly both 10/03 and 10/24 is a conflict in schedule for me.  Would love to take my 8 year old son out to get his hands wet with tournament fishing.    

May we join you say halfway in the trail or for some events even though we'll not qualify for the Classic?  Just trying to introduce more bass tournament fishing to my children because I'm only 15 minutes from Galts Ferry Landing.


----------



## demosh552 (Oct 1, 2015)

Yes you can. I am the tournament director and if you would love to go fishing with me (both you and your son) feel free to let me know and I will take you for fun. (706)409-2730.


----------

